# Bonnar and Ortiz is on



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Dont know what to make of this whole charade, and strange dude announcing the fight at the start. A lot of it stinks. 

What doesn't stink is the million credits Prospect is gona transfer me now!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The strange man in the beginning being Scott Coker? :confused02:

This all looked very pro wrestlish to be honest..


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> The strange man in the beginning being Scott Coker? :confused02:
> 
> This all looked very pro wrestlish to be honest..


No the dude before him. Who the hell was he? 

And yeah they are obviously trying to do the whole pro wrestling thing as a policy. Everything about that scene was WWF. They must feel this is the only way to try and get enough viewers to watch Bellator. And they may be right. They may stay in business by appealing to the mentally challenged. 
But at least the fight will be real!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Come on Scott Coker!....you're better than this shit!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> No the dude before him. Who the hell was he?
> 
> And yeah they are obviously trying to do the whole pro wrestling thing as a policy. Everything about that scene was WWF. They must feel this is the only way to try and get enough viewers to watch Bellator. And they may be right. They may stay in business by appealing to the mentally challenged.
> But at least the fight will be real!







UFC vet Justin McCully


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Thread moved to Bellator section.*


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol I thought Coker was the younger balled guy holding the mic! I just googled him. Shows what I know. Coker doesn't look or speak like the kind of guy that should be making in-ring announcements either way though!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bonnar is going to smash Tito.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

There's some gold in the comments section, haha.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That was embarrassing. Is this what the UFC has to be worried about? :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love (or hate) how Coker referred to both of them as mixed martial arts hall of famers. Basically saying that the UFC HOF is the one that matters.

Also, i smell a Bonnar heel turn coming.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I love (or hate) how Coker referred to both of them as mixed martial arts hall of famers. Basically saying that the UFC HOF is the one that matters.
> 
> Also, i smell a Bonnar heel turn coming.


Indeed, I reckon as Bonnar goes to finish off Tito, Rampage will run down the ramp to help his bud.

But instead of helping Tito, Rampage turns against his former friend as he and Bonnar kick shit out of a downed Tito before King Mo comes running down the ramp with a chair in his hand, he then smacks Rampage about the head with it a couple time.

Scott Coker and Security separate the carnage before Scot announces on the mic that the next fight will be a steal cage tag team match - only on paaaaaaaay per vieeeeeeeeew!

You heard it here first!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

While thing was absolutely horrendous.

For the guy asking if Coker was the guy holding the mic, you have some amazing television ahead of you when you watch Fight Quest with Jimmy Smith.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Stay away from this stuff please Bellator.... You're going to make yourself the laughing stock of the MMA world......

Leave that fake brawl shit up to guys like Jones and Cormier.... Just develop talent and put on good fights.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Great show  Excited to see Tito cage fight.
Happy Patrício got his belt :thumbsup:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> For the guy asking if Coker was the guy holding the mic, you have some amazing television ahead of you when you watch Fight Quest with Jimmy Smith.


Whys that?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Warning said:


> Great show  Excited to see Tito cage fight.
> Happy Patrício got his belt :thumbsup:


I love watching Pitbull fight. But sheesh this guy is freaking small for that division...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

You bastard!!!!!! You ruined this fight for me!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

prospect said:


> You bastard!!!!!! You ruined this fight for me!!


It's a good fight... when you watch it take a look at the size difference.... IMO Pittbull would have no problem dropping down and would have a power advantage like hell...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't talking to you. 
I was talking to the guy who stole 1m precious credits off me bank: D


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

prospect said:


> Yeah I wasn't talking to you.
> I was talking to the guy who stole 1m precious credits off me bank: D


Whoa!! I can't believe that I even quoted and responded to you... I usually dont' talk to users that have less than a million credits or so...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

prospect said:


> Yeah I wasn't talking to you.
> I was talking to the guy who stole 1m precious credits off me bank: D


Tonight I bath in credits!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Who here wants to bet for anything right now right here. I just need 200.000 to get back to the _RIVAL_ list


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Bonnar tweeted out the leaked tito dic pic.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Vince McMahon is certainly keeping an eye on them, they might make decent wrestlers.


----------

